# cooling fans?



## dogluvah (Apr 24, 2012)

What type of fans do you use when dog is in a crate in car/truck at training days or hunt test? How do you power them? Any other favorite cooling remedies? Unusually hot summer here in Maine, and my old cheap plastic fans that use D batteries just quit after 3 years


----------



## Chris Videtto (Nov 4, 2010)

Before I had my dog box I used an older version of these. Have a couple charged batteries on hand and you are good to go!

http://www.homedepot.com/webapp/cat...ns&storeId=10051&searchNav=true#/?c=1&1aw=1aw


----------



## uplandbird (Mar 21, 2013)

Endless breeze fan, only had it a couple of weeks but it sure is nice. I run it on 1 of those portable battery contraptions that u can jump your car with. It has a DC plug-in I only use that though when I'm not driving cuz it only lasts about 4 hrs. Otherwise it's plugged directly into dc plug in vehicle.
I have an AC power plug in car which I can use to charge the portable battery when it starts to get low simply by starting my car.


----------



## The Snows (Jul 19, 2004)

uplandbird said:


> Endless breeze fan


X's 2

Pushes the equivalent of a 10 mph breeze


----------



## Glenn Norton (Oct 23, 2011)

*DC Power source*



uplandbird said:


> Endless breeze fan, only had it a couple of weeks but it sure is nice. I run it on 1 of those portable battery contraptions that u can jump your car with. It has a DC plug-in I only use that though when I'm not driving cuz it only lasts about 4 hrs. Otherwise it's plugged directly into dc plug in vehicle.
> I have an AC power plug in car which I can use to charge the portable battery when it starts to get low simply by starting my car.


I had a 3 bank DC plug installed in the back of my truck. It was an $80 install and has been the best investment for me and the dogs. You can use a wide variety of dc fans, that can run forever without running down your battery. In cold weather you can run DC heater/fans, while your vehicle is running. I use them to charge collars overnight and I have a mounted DC light fixture, for when extra light is required.

A little long winded, but I,m hooked on the DC outlets.


----------



## Arnie (Nov 26, 2012)

I too use the Endless Breeze 12v DC fan with a Costco 12v Jump Starter when parked (training, Hunt Test, etc.). I also have a 13 watt 12 volt portable solar panel (1.1 amps) to keep the battery topped off to extend the battery charge. The Endless Breeze fan has 3 speeds that consume 1 amp, 1.5 amps and 2.5 amps so the lower the speed, the longer the fan will work.


----------



## Scott Adams (Jun 25, 2003)

How much time do you get off the 12v jump starter when running your fan?


----------



## dogluvah (Apr 24, 2012)

problem is even though there are 3 different spots in my Subaru to plug into, they only have power when the vehicle is running. Both our F-150 and my hubby's Avalanche work truck outlets deliver power when the vehicles are turned off. the fans I used to use ran from those outlets on the trip to and from the test, then I used D batteries while parked.


----------



## dogluvah (Apr 24, 2012)

Thanks for all the info. My Subaru DC outlets don't have power when the vehicle is off. Used to run my cheapo fans plugged in while driving and D batteries otherwise. I like solar panel idea(yeah, I am kind of an old Maine hippie), but I'll have to have reliable back up so I don't cook my pup. It can be hot even when it is cloudy. I have seen several people use the jumpstart things. Any ideas how long they last at full draw on power? Another thought I had was a small deep cell(marine)battery as power source. I saw lots of the Ryobi fans last year, very few this year. Where did they go? broken? just wondering. Thanks again for all the ideas. I am fairly new here, what a great resource!


----------



## dogluvah (Apr 24, 2012)

Oops, sorry for double post, new to this, and still learning! I did not think the 1st comment went through. Don't mean to be annoying, thanks again.


----------



## Arnie (Nov 26, 2012)

Scott Adams said:


> How much time do you get off the 12v jump starter when running your fan?


As I said, it varies depending on fan speed. 

Here in So Cal it can get pretty hot. I use a wire kennel for maximum air circulation. I use a reflective mesh tarp over the kennel for shade. Plenty of fresh water in the kennel and run the fan when there is no breeze. I plug a double female adapter into the charger with an input from the solar panel and an output to the fan. I kind of nurse the usage so the battery lasts for two days of a hunt test (I usually tent camp) and if/when I move the Jeep I plug the charger into a DC outlet to charge it from the alternator.


----------



## skyRose (Aug 14, 2013)

I think it depends upon the requirement and the environment in which the dogs are living or are being carried.
It is not necessary to use the same power or cooling all the time.
It varies according the situation and position of the dogs at the spot.


----------



## SCsurveyor (Feb 21, 2013)

bump to top


----------



## TN_LAB (Jul 26, 2008)

Scott Adams said:


> How much time do you get off the 12v jump starter when running your fan?


It all depends on how many Amp Hours are in the battery and how many Amps the fan draws. 

Seems most of those $50 jump start boxes you find at WalMart, Autozone & Lowes have a 7ah or 8ah battery in them. You have to do a little math to determine how long the will work because each fan draws a different amount. 

The Endless Breeze fan has 3 speeds that consume 1 amp, 1.5 amps and 2.5 amps so the lower the speed, the longer the fan will work. 

Divide battery capacity of 7ah by 1amp the fan draws and that equals = 7 hours of run time on low speed. 
7ah divided by 2.5amp = 2.8 hours of run time on high, etc.

You can buy these rechargeable 12 volt batteries for about $15-$20 (often times used to power deer feeders and or power supplies for cableTV equipment, power wheels, etc). They come in all shapes n sizes, but the most common are also in that 7ah-8ah range.
View attachment 14694
View attachment 14695
View attachment 14696


The deep cycle marine batteries have much more Amp Hour capacity, and therefore will power your devices for much longer. $50 at Academy will get you a 40ah battery. $100 will get about 100 ah.








You might even have a 12 volt drill battery somewhere in the garage. These will power the fan for a few minutes, although most of these are in the 2ah range. 
View attachment 14697


These little fans are cheap and readily available and work fairly well. They don't draw as many amps (I think they draw .5 on low about just under 1amp on high). With just a little McGyvering with some wire, you can get em to run off 12 volt batteries.

View attachment 14698
View attachment 14699


----------



## blake_mhoona (Mar 19, 2012)

dogluvah said:


> problem is even though there are 3 different spots in my Subaru to plug into, they only have power when the vehicle is running. Both our F-150 and my hubby's Avalanche work truck outlets deliver power when the vehicles are turned off. the fans I used to use ran from those outlets on the trip to and from the test, then I used D batteries while parked.


my 4 runner is the same way. just turn the key to acessory (where just the radio is playing not a/c) i've let mine run 3 hours on the 3rd speed level. then on the drive home alternator will recharge the battery. or if your gonna be there awhile crank the car up and let the battery charge


----------



## marsh (Jun 27, 2013)

I just bought an endless breeze fan for my dog box. How water resistant are they? Can I leave them attached to the door of the dog box or should I take it off if it could get wet?


----------



## uplandbird (Mar 21, 2013)

marsh said:


> I just bought an endless breeze fan for my dog box. How water resistant are they? Can I leave them attached to the door of the dog box or should I take it off if it could get wet?


According to the fellow I bought it from you can hose it off cuz it's waterproof. Haven't done it yet but he guaranteed it would NOT hurt it! I haven't removed from kennel and it has gotten wet but not soaked, with zero problems. 
I like this fan a lot.

Sent from my iPad using Forum Runner


----------



## swliszka (Apr 17, 2011)

My past three trucks '03 S-10 , '05 Silverado and '12 Silverado all had an extra under-hood battery installed. I wired the additional battery back to the truck bed(amped/protected) and attach a 3 hole DC female unit (obtained from Grainger $16/fused) using industrial strength velcro. I can move it at will if needed. I switched last year to 12" Fantastic Breeze fans and attach their base to a moveable base board. I got tired of all those small 6" plug-in dc fans. I never worry about battery drain since this additional battery is only for my bed sockets. I have run the fans overnight/day 24/2 and do not have to worry about starting my vehicle. Just think folks of thousands of $ /time we spend on these dogs this set-up works unless you funnel air-conditioning to the back. I tried and it is so-so. Lastly get your self a remote heat sensor for the dog area and have the reader in your cab. Cheap @ WalMart - $15 ! It works.


----------



## Quacktastic (Oct 4, 2013)

You can install a switch in your cab and run the fan off your battery. Any local car radio place should be able to do the work for you.


----------



## abbyhill (Oct 21, 2013)

Does the dog really need to have a cooling fan during hot days?


----------



## TN_LAB (Jul 26, 2008)

abbyhill said:


> Does the dog really need to have a cooling fan during hot days?


Not always, but when it does need them...you'd better have them.

There are lots of other measures you can (and need) to take to protect your dog. It's a long list, but most folks would agree that parking in the shade and keeping the dog hydrated are solid tips. Others will also chime in about letting the dog cool off before putting it back in the box and making sure the box is adequately ventilated. 

So, the answer is NO...fans are not needed, until they are needed...and then you do need them 

Sincerely,

Mr. Ounce of Prevention


----------

